# DIY router circle templates



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

couldnt justify buying premade circle templates so I made my own out of 1/4" MDF (for now).


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Always handy, Bob.

Do you have a circle jig?


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Handy indeed.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Bob what process did you use to make your circle templates and what will be your first project to use them on?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

hawkeye10 said:


> Bob what process did you use to make your circle templates and what will be your first project to use them on?


I was asking the same to myself!!!


----------



## bobditts (Jan 5, 2015)

hawkeye10 said:


> Bob what process did you use to make your circle templates and what will be your first project to use them on?


to be completely honest, I just used a flush cut bit using the templates a buddy had already purchased. (link below)

My first project to use it on will likely be something speaker related. Havent really given it too much thought yet, but having pre-made templates for small circles comes in handy. I do have a jasper circle jig, but I don't like using it for small circles. 

Smart Circle System - Mobile Solutions - USA


----------

